# Tanja-Thread-Verursacher hinter Schloß und Riegel!

## slick

Zitat aus einer PN die mich grad eben erreichte:

 *Quote:*   

> Jaja, ich geb's zu: Ich wars, mit meiner Freundin... Wir haben uns vor lachen auf dem Boden gekrümmt, richtig geil die Antworten   Ich finde halt, das ein bißchen Satire auch erlaubt sein muß, bei allem Ernst. Wir hatten uns vorher www.funroll-loops.org zu Gemüte geführt.
> 
> Also, nicht persönlich nehmen, bis bald:
> 
> ---removed--- (& Tanja, die eigentlich ---removed---  heißt)
> ...

 

Ich habe NATÜRLICH sofort die GSG 9 losgeschickt, ihm alle Bankkonten sperren lassen und mir als Beweis alle Nacktbilder von Tanja schicken lassen ...  :Wink: 

So, und dann soll nochmal einer sagen wir Mods kümmern uns nicht um euch und behalten alles wichtiges nur für uns ...  :Very Happy: Last edited by slick on Mon Oct 09, 2006 12:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Martux

MUHAHAHAHA  :Laughing: 

Und Ihr seid alle drauf reingefallen...

Mann haben wir gelacht  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Ich hoffe nur letztendlich überredet jetzt nicht  jeder seine Freundin hier sowas zu posten, ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

... wenn dann soll sie sich bitte "vertraulich" per PN an _mich_ wenden, ich kümmere mich dann persönlich fürsorglich um sie.  :Wink: 

@ Martux, Du mußt Dich jetzt nicht outen, habe Deinen Nick extra oben weggelassen!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Martux wrote:*   

> MUHAHAHAHA 
> 
> Und Ihr seid alle drauf reingefallen...
> 
> Mann haben wir gelacht 

 

Stimmt doch gar nicht. Ein Großteil ist davon ausgegangen, dass es ein Fake ist und haben einfach mitgemacht.  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Martux wrote:*   MUHAHAHAHA 
> 
> Und Ihr seid alle drauf reingefallen...
> 
> Mann haben wir gelacht  
> ...

 

na da bin ich mir aber nich so sicher *G*  :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Martux

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ Martux, Du mußt Dich jetzt nicht outen, habe Deinen Nick extra oben weggelassen!!! 

 

Ooops:! Naja, ich nehms ja gerne auf mich  :Wink: 

@b3cks:

Jaja... Ich meine bei Sprüchen wie: "GENTOO ZERSTÖRT LEBEN!!!" will ich das auch schwer hoffen... Aber der eine oder andere hat es schon ernst genommen  :Wink: 

----------

## Martux

Also was mich aber noch dringend interessiert ist, wie Think4UrS11 zu dieser Aussage kommt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tanja könnte in der Gegend um Mannheim sein wenn das einem irritierten Gentoonian dessen Freundin heute aushäusig ist weiterhilft 
> 
> 

 

Log-files? Die IP-Adresse? Bitte Think4UrS11 verrats...

----------

## slick

Wahrscheinlich whois, geolocation oder sowas auf die IP, die wir Mods sehen können. Auf jeden Fall Telekom-Kund(e|in)  :Wink: 

Bei meiner aktuellen Home-IP klappt das ganz gut.

```
IP:                81.173.238.--

Country:           Germany

City:              Cologne, Nordrhein-Westfalen
```

----------

## amne

Nicht dass der Thread nicht unlustig gewesen wäre, dennoch würde ich alle bitten, sowas in Zukunft unterlassen, da solches Getrolle schnell um sich greifen und zu einem echten Problem werden kann.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Also was mich aber noch dringend interessiert ist, wie Think4UrS11 zu dieser Aussage kommt: *Quote:*   Tanja könnte in der Gegend um Mannheim sein wenn das einem irritierten Gentoonian dessen Freundin heute aushäusig ist weiterhilft Log-files? Die IP-Adresse? Bitte Think4UrS11 verrats...

 

Wie slick schon sagte, wir sehen die IP von der geposted wurde, und der Rest ist dann eine Kleinigkeit bei Zugriff auf entsprechende IP-Listen.

Was mich mehr interessieren würde ist ob es wenigstens gestimmt hat, wenn nicht muß ich mir eine andere/bessere Liste besorgen  :Wink: 

Und ansonsten bitte solche Anfragen per PN nicht an slick sondern an mich - schließlich ist slick verheiratet und Mod-sein hat schließlich auch eine soziale Komponente die ich in solchen Fällen gerne wahrnehme   :Rolling Eyes: 

Nachdem die Frage nach dem 'warum wurde Tanja abgewürgt' im Raum steht - min. Forenregel 19 traf zu, 14 war absehbar und wenn schon getrollt wird dann bitte mit mehr Anspruch.

----------

## Martux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich mehr interessieren würde ist ob es wenigstens gestimmt hat, wenn nicht muß ich mir eine andere/bessere Liste besorgen  

 

Wie man unschwer unter meinem Avatar naclesen kann, wohne ich in Ludwigshafen/Rhein, Germany

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ansonsten bitte solche Anfragen per PN nicht an slick sondern an mich - schließlich ist slick verheiratet und Mod-sein hat schließlich auch eine soziale Komponente die ich in solchen Fällen gerne wahrnehme  
> 
> 

 

Gähhnn...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nachdem die Frage nach dem 'warum wurde Tanja abgewürgt' im Raum steht - min. Forenregel 19 traf zu, 14 war absehbar und wenn schon getrollt wird dann bitte mit mehr Anspruch.

 

Wie? Was? Getrolle? Harte Worte... Immerhin kam noch niemand vorher auf diese Idee afaik... Und: Spaß muß sein   :Twisted Evil:  Ich bin nämlich Örgel-Gentooist.

Und das Niveau steigt und fällt mit den Antworten...

----------

## SkaaliaN

Leute. Wieso vergessen wir das jetz net einfach, bzw. beenden das Thema? Braucht nur Platz, niemand hat was davon und sinnlos ist es eigentlich auch noch!

Nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen! Ist nur ein Vorschlag!

LG

Scup

----------

## nikaya

 *amne wrote:*   

> Nicht dass der Thread nicht unlustig gewesen wäre, dennoch würde ich alle bitten, sowas in Zukunft unterlassen, da solches Getrolle schnell um sich greifen und zu einem echten Problem werden kann.

 

Sehe ich genau so.Tanja sollte,genau wie --bitte-loeschen--,als einmalige Sache in die Annalen des Forums eingehen.

Jedwede weitere Aktionen dieser Art würden nur nerven und sollten von den Mods rigoros eingedämmt werden.

Wer Lust auf Schabbernack hat kann irc.freenode.org #bitte-loeschen besuchen.  :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Wie man unschwer unter meinem Avatar naclesen kann, wohne ich in Ludwigshafen/Rhein, Germany

 Hmm ok, die Ortsauflösung war (mir) dann nahe genug  :Wink: 

 *Martux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nachdem die Frage nach dem 'warum wurde Tanja abgewürgt' im Raum steht - min. Forenregel 19 traf zu, 14 war absehbar und wenn schon getrollt wird dann bitte mit mehr Anspruch. Wie? Was? Getrolle? Harte Worte...

 

Stimmt. Der gesamte Thread war ja schließlich (im Gegensatz z.B. zu 'bitte loeschen') darauf ausgelegt zu provozieren/herumzublödeln und gemäß der Definition ist das (auch) trollen; noch dazu war das Niveau radikal am Sinken und der Threat bereits unter der Gürtellinie angelangt.

Ansonsten kann ich nur Doe John zitieren 'zum blödeln bitte den IRC-Channel nutzen'; wir haben weltweit einen verdammt guten und professionellen Ruf was die Foren angeht und ich würde gerne sehen das dies weiterhin so bleibt.

Gegen einen bissig/witzigen Beitrag von Zeit zu Zeit hat ja niemand etwas aber bitte keine ganzen Threads mehr.

----------

## Erdie

Ähäm - könnte mich mal jemand aufklären, was hier passiert ist? Ich war übers WE weg und möchte gern an dem Spaß teilhaben. Gibts den ominösen Thread irgendwo offline zu kaufen oder kann mir jemand ein tar Archive schicken?   :Wink:  Und - könntet Ihr gefälligst das nächste Mal sowas machen wenn ich da bin? Vielleicht hätte ja jemand Fürsorge gebraucht !

Pope of Gentooland

----------

## SkaaliaN

Einfach mal den User Tanja suchen und dann die Nachrichten einsehen *G*

LG

Scup

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Gibts den ominösen Thread irgendwo offline zu kaufen oder kann mir jemand ein tar Archive schicken? 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-503382.html

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Gegen einen bissig/witzigen Beitrag von Zeit zu Zeit hat ja niemand etwas aber bitte keine ganzen Threads mehr.

 

Richtig, allerdings es mir es lieber solche Beiträge werden in einem OT-Thread "gebündelt" als wenn sie sich in verschiedenen sachlichen Threads wiederfinden bzw. irgendwo "eingestreut" werden.  Von daher bin ich schon dafür das es ab und an einen sinnfreien Thread geben bzw toleriert werden sollte wo sich jeder austoben kann dem gerade danach ist, das verhindert das Emotionen an falscher Stelle hochkochen  :Wink:  Ok, der ein oder andere mag meinen es gehört hier nicht her, _für mich_ schon, denn letzlich sind wir ein "Team" das sich auch ab und an mal über was anderes unterhalten möchte. Das schweißt die Community zusammen.  :Wink: 

Allerdings sollte den Usern auch klar sein das nicht jeder Unfug-Thread ewig offen gelassen wird und auch nicht die Masse es macht sondern die Klasse. Von daher ist es, wie amne schon bemerkte, nicht gewünscht das jetzt jeder anfangen soll hier rumzutrollen. Wenn dann entwickelt sich ein solcher "Blödsinn-Thread" von ganz allein, wie man am "--Bitte löschen--" erkennen konnte. 

Sinn dieses Threads war es nur nochmal Aufklärung zu leisten das Tanja wirklich ein Trollversuch war, für diejenigen die evt. noch gezweifelt haben.

----------

## Erdie

Meiner Meinung nach war das doch auf den ersten Blick als Scherz-Trollversuch zu entlarven. Allein die technischen Details (u. a. das emergen von gcc und die sich daraus ergebenden Folgen) sind für eine durch einen Gentoo-Mann gebeutelte Frau himmelweit unrealistisch. Die würde das nie so schreiben und wenn doch, dann wäre sie eine Gentoo-Frau, was die Sache wieder ad absurdum führt. Nur mal so meine Meinung dazu.

seriöse Grüße

-Erdie

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Meiner Meinung nach war das doch auf den ersten Blick als Scherz-Trollversuch zu entlarven. Allein die technischen Details (u. a. das emergen von gcc und die sich daraus ergebenden Folgen) sind für eine durch einen Gentoo-Mann gebeutelte Frau himmelweit unrealistisch. Die würde das nie so schreiben und wenn doch, dann wäre sie eine Gentoo-Frau, was die Sache wieder ad absurdum führt. Nur mal so meine Meinung dazu.
> 
> seriöse Grüße
> 
> -Erdie

 

DAS dachte ich mir auch....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Martux wrote:*   

> MUHAHAHAHA 
> 
> Und Ihr seid alle drauf reingefallen...
> 
> Mann haben wir gelacht 

 

Ja und, was denn nun? Hat Sie meinen Rat befolgt und war "vonhint*******"???

Das will ich jetzt aber schon wissen!?   :Wink: 

Gruß,

J.

PS. das das ein Fake war, war mir nach den ersten 3 Zeilen klar!

 *amne wrote:*   

> Nicht dass der Thread nicht unlustig gewesen wäre, dennoch würde ich alle bitten, sowas in Zukunft unterlassen, da solches Getrolle schnell um sich greifen und zu einem echten Problem werden kann.

 

Immerhin hatte der Thread mehr "Stil" als der "bitte löschen".   :Wink: 

Ansonsten "vollundganzzustimm"!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Erdie

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Immerhin hatte der Thread mehr "Stil" als der "bitte löschen".  
> 
> Ansonsten "vollundganzzustimm"! 

 

Wie bitte ?  :Evil or Very Mad:  .. mehr "Stil" als "bitte löschen"   :Shocked:  Ich verzeihe Dir mal diese Engleisung in der Annahme, daß Du den "bitte löschen" - Thread nicht vollständig gelesen hast. Somit kannst Du Ihn nicht verstanden haben ..   :Razz:  Als Läuterung trage ich Dir auf Dich im IRC auf #bitte-loeschen sehen zu lassen und Dich demütig bei allen Beteiligten zu entschuldigen   :Wink: 

-Erdie

----------

## xraver

Alles blödsin. Tanja muss ihren GentooFreund nur mal richtig am Sack fassen - dann kommt man auch nicht auf die dummen Gedanken irgentwelche Leute hier Rollen zu wollen. Alles nur unützer Traffic gewesen.

//edit;

Aja, "bitte-löschen" war viel viel besser!

----------

## slick

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> Hat Sie meinen Rat befolgt und war "vonhint*******"??? 

 

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Tanja muss ihren GentooFreund nur mal richtig am Sack fassen 

 

Och Leuts ...  bitte auf gewissem Niveau bleiben. Oder sind wir hier ein Forum für sexuelle Praktiken? Wer den dringenden Bedarf an solchen Diskussionen hat bitte die entsprechenden Stichworte in Google werfen, da finden sich genug Seiten für Konversationen dieser Art.

----------

## xraver

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Big wrote:*   Hat Sie meinen Rat befolgt und war "vonhint*******"???  
> 
>  *xraver wrote:*   Tanja muss ihren GentooFreund nur mal richtig am Sack fassen  
> 
> Och Leuts ...  bitte auf gewissem Niveau bleiben. Oder sind wir hier ein Forum für sexuelle Praktiken? Wer den dringenden Bedarf an solchen Diskussionen hat bitte die entsprechenden Stichworte in Google werfen, da finden sich genug Seiten für Konversationen dieser Art.

 

Sorry wenn ich mal wieder angeeckt bin. Ich kanns ja auch mal so ausdrücken; "Tanja, bitte tausche mit deinen Freund mal wieder zärtlichkeiten aus - dann wird er sich weniger für Gentoo und mehr für dich interessieren."

Ich wollt nicht auf eine Sexuelle Praktik eingehen, sondern nur mal drauf hinweisen.

slick - wäre der tanja-Thread nicht schon so schnell geschlossen worden, dann hätt ich´s da losgelassen  :Wink: .

Trotzdem, gute Arbeit und immer schön aufpassen  :Wink: .

----------

## Mr.Big

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Big wrote:*   Hat Sie meinen Rat befolgt und war "vonhint*******"???  
> 
>  *xraver wrote:*   Tanja muss ihren GentooFreund nur mal richtig am Sack fassen  
> 
> Och Leuts ...  bitte auf gewissem Niveau bleiben. Oder sind wir hier ein Forum für sexuelle Praktiken? Wer den dringenden Bedarf an solchen Diskussionen hat bitte die entsprechenden Stichworte in Google werfen, da finden sich genug Seiten für Konversationen dieser Art.

 

Also "Slick" das Du gleich wieder nur den Schweinkram im Hirn hast!?

Sie sollte doch nur mal "vonhintenbeimkompilierenhelfen"!

Und weil ja mit Humor alles besser geht mal an seinen "Lachsack" greifen!

das mit dem Sex und dem Schmuddelkram das kommt alles von Deiner "dreckigen" Phantasie, Du altes Ferkel Du!   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

so und nun wieder schön aufpassen, gelle   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß,

J.

----------

## slick

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> Sie sollte doch nur mal "vonhintenbeimkompilierenhelfen"!
> 
> ...
> 
> das mit dem Sex und dem Schmuddelkram das kommt alles von Deiner "dreckigen" Phantasie, Du altes Ferkel Du!     

 

Nö! Ist doch logisch!

Das Internet ist voll von Pornografie ---> Internet = Pornografie 

Gentoo wird mit Hilfe des Internet installiert ---> Gentoo wird mit Hilfe von Pornografie installiert

---> kompilieren unter Gentoo = Sex 

Läßt sich auch dadurch belegen das Gentoo-User, um so länger der Kompiliervorgang dauerte, um so besser nach dessem Ende gelaunt sind, wenn nicht sogar euphorisch sind. (Was man bei Usern anderer Distributionen nur selten beobachten kann, da hier meist nur eine schnelle "Quick-Installation" erfolgt.)

"vonhintenbeimkompilierenhelfen" ist somit was ganz unanständiges, und gehört nicht hierher  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *Quote:*   

> "vonhintenbeimkompilierenhelfen"

 

 :Laughing:   Das ist gut. Hab gut gelacht. Danke!   :Laughing: 

@slick - komische Logik, aber wird schon passen.

 *Quote:*   

> ---> kompilieren unter Gentoo = Sex 

 

Also so angemacht hat mich ein kompilervorgang noch nicht das es gleich Sex ist und euphorisch wird man auch von ganz anderen Sachen. Aber wir schweifen ab - und Tanja ist schuld  :Wink: .

----------

